# Boise Locomotive



## battalion51 (Mar 7, 2003)

I'm trying to find out some information about Boise Locmotive. I know the are what's left of Morisson Knudsen, and specialize in switchers and rebuilds. I know they are rebuilding Tri-Rail's GP49's (as pictured below). Does anyone know where their company website is?


----------



## Amfleet (Mar 7, 2003)

I did a search on a few search engines and did not find any results. Could they be under another name?


----------



## Viewliner (Mar 7, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> I did a search on a few search engines and did not find any results. Could they be under another name?


Probably too small an operation to have a website.


----------



## tp49 (Mar 7, 2003)

They are building Metra's new locos, and also the loco's for CalTrain's "Baby Bullet." I'll see what I can scrounge up later.


----------

